# Teacher wanted/fishing buddy.



## bytwnracer

I am looking for someone to teach me to fish with artificial baits, to target reds, speckled trout, and flounders. I normally fish upper trinity bay with dead shrimp, but I'm open to fish anywhere to get on the fish. 

I have a 22' tunnel hull with trolling motor and power pole that we will use. I fish almost every Saturday, so if you need a ride and want to teach someone to fish we can help each other out.

I dont drink or smoke and dont mind if you do but please be respectful. Looking for drama free fun. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt

teaching you how to use artificial lures is the easy part, but you're not expecting a limit right?


----------



## bmc4041

Tip #1

Donâ€™t fish the upper part of Trinity Bay for a while with all the freshwater runoff we currently have. 

Tip #2

Buy the trout support DVDs. Well worth it and they donâ€™t cost more than a couple trips of boat and truck gas.


----------



## Sgrem

Absolutely get Troutsupport. All 4 videos.

Reef Recon will help you dial in some confidence areas too.

You will never regret the money spent on either. The rest will come. Invite the folks replying to your post.....


----------



## bytwnracer

Ethan Hunt said:


> teaching you how to use artificial lures is the easy part, but you're not expecting a limit right?


 no I'm not expecting any limits it's called fishing not catching

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bytwnracer

bmc4041 said:


> Tip #1
> 
> Donâ€™t fish the upper part of Trinity Bay for a while with all the freshwater runoff we currently have.
> 
> Tip #2
> 
> Buy the trout support DVDs. Well worth it and they donâ€™t cost more than a couple trips of boat and truck gas.


Excellent tips! I have watched videos but I am a more Hands-On type of guy I learn better from doing it than watching plus it's never a bad idea to get your poles wet with the buddy on board

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bytwnracer

sgrem said:


> Absolutely get Troutsupport. All 4 videos.
> 
> Reef Recon will help you dial in some confidence areas too.
> 
> You will never regret the money spent on either. The rest will come. Invite the folks replying to your post.....


I will absolutely watch all the videos you mentioned thank you

I'm down to take anybody fishing it was one of the reasons for this post

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan Hunt

yeah i think he's asking for a live human being to show him the rope not some dvd's


----------



## bytwnracer

Ethan Hunt said:


> yeah i think he's asking for a live human being to show him the rope not some dvd's


Exactly I want hands on training lol.

I tried to find oil slicks on my own and never found them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FisherofMen1

The birds are starting to work in Upper Trinity. This will be the easiest and best way for you to at least learn how to feel and recognize a hit on artificial. You might want to familiarize yourself on fishing techniques and etiquettes on fishing the birds.


----------



## [email protected]

PM sent


----------



## fishinguy

FisherofMen1 said:


> The birds are starting to work in Upper Trinity. This will be the easiest and best way for you to at least learn how to feel and recognize a hit on artificial. You might want to familiarize yourself on fishing techniques and etiquettes on fishing the birds.


Fishing birds is a great way to gain confidence throwing artificial.


----------



## bcoastal

Hire a guide. Plenty out there that only throw artificial


----------



## smithpointangler

I know it is late on this thread. I live in Trinity area and
only use artificial. I can probably help you if you have 
not already found someone.


----------



## jaime1982

I'm in laporte, trinity and tabs were 5 mins from my house and fished them alot. Hard place to learn but once you do it can be rewarding. Easier catching in east bay during the weekday. 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

